# Visiting Marina Del Rey



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be in the southern LA for a week and I'm looking to put in some miles.

Could anyone recommend some places to go check out? I'll be looking to put in an upwards of 100 miles/day so nothing is too far!

Any local group rides I should join as well?

Thanks,
.nathan.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody has responded to you yet. I mostly ride in the San Fernando Valley, Malibu and the Santa Monica Mountains so I'm not up on specific routes where you'll be, but if you go south on Sepulveda, Lincoln or Pacific Coast Highway you'll end up in a very pretty, hilly part of town called Palos Verdes 

Head north from Marina del Rey on the bike path and you'll end up on Pacific Coast Highway headed toward Malibu and Oxnard. PCH can be treacherous, though - with trucks, delivery vehicles, goggle-eyed tourists, psychotic commuters, sudden shoulder disappearances, wavy pavement, hidden driveways, etc., etc. A right turn from PCH into one of the canyon roads - say, Rambla Pacifico, Latigo, Corral; but NOT Topanga or Malibu, as they're major thoroughfares - and you will be in cycling nirvana. If you head straight inland from the Marina, meanwhile, you'll hit city, city and more city.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Helen's Bike Shop on Lincoln Blvd in Marina del Rey might have some rides going. You can also check with Velo Club La Grange. They have a fast MDR ride. Here's their website.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Rides from South Bay*

http://www.southbaywheelmen.org/RidesAndRacing.html


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Go South first...*

I just did my first ride from Santa Monica down to the Penninsula the other day... it's not the most inspiring of rides, but it's tough to get lost and there's some good stretches where you can really put your head down and hammer.

I'd also look at the other thread in this forum titles "50 miles or more from Santa Monica", or something like that, and consider some of those loops... 

Be warned, though, you start getting up into the hills, and it can get steep in a hurry... nothing like the hills I was used to in Seattle...

At least you'll probably have good weather!


----------



## nathasm (Aug 6, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Be warned, though, you start getting up into the hills, and it can get steep in a hurry... nothing like the hills I was used to in Seattle...
> 
> At least you'll probably have good weather!


Heh, that's where I'm at now: Seattle. I certainly hope the weather is better than what we have now!


----------

